# Are these off-brand trolling motors any good?



## ErnieLearns

After a quick search of the Walmart website, I was stunned on how many off-brand trolling motors are available. They range anywhere from 30 lb thrust to an 86 lb 24 volt transom mounted trolling motor for $158. Some of the brands look like they came from the same factory. Costway, Goplus, Aleko and Newport Vessels all seem to have a 86 lb transom mounted trolling motor. Other brands are Outsunny, Watersnake, Ozark Trail, and Intex Trolling Motors. Are these the companies that make the generic Bass Pro Prowler?

As much as I would like to put one of these off-brands on my boat since I'm looking at replacing my trolling motor, none of them seem to be digital to extend my battery. As far as I know, only Minn Kota and Motorguide offer the digital on some of their models. Does anyone have any recent experience with any of these off-brands?


----------



## bcbouy

i have a haswing cayman bow mount #55 on my g3.it comes with a foot control and wireless hand held all for around $500.i can buy 3 of them for the price of a comparable minn kota.so far it's run flawlessly with around 400 hours on it.


----------



## Macrosill

While browsing these off brand units on Amazon it appears they are very similar if not identical to the brand named units, other than the stickers. Some of them have a good amount of positive reviews. The biggest complaints seem to be switches stop working, water getting into the motor and no positive stops for the speed controls. However most indicate customer service was good. They all seem to be 5 to 8 speed units versus variable speed.

If I decide to replace my 80's era 55 pound thrust transom mount motor I will certainly consider some of the more positively reviewed units.


----------



## richg99

One thing that anyone considering an "off brand" TM is the availability of a replacement prop. I had an old Evinrude which worked perfectly. Hit a rock and broke the prop's blade. 

Even though lots of Evinrude props were available, none for the model that I owned. I tried buying a couple of "similar" props and modifying them. After two weeks of no fishing, I spent the money for a MinnKota.

So, check availability and maybe even buy one spare, just in case XYZ company goes out of business. 

Oh yeah, the Evinrude ran backward versus the MinnKota. 

richg99


----------



## Macrosill

That is a good point Rich. As I read some reviews some confirmed that some of these off brand units utilize the same parts as the name brand, props being one of them. Just do your homework and things should work out just fine.


----------



## bcbouy

most of the off brand tm's are not considered off brand in europe,asia and australia.just because they're new to north america doesn't mean they're total junk.a nice glass of minn kota cool aid anyone?


----------



## mrdrh99

I agree, I like the haswig motors. I think that will be my first remote unit when I move up to a 16' v hull.


----------



## Macrosill

bcbouy said:


> most of the off brand tm's are not considered off brand in europe,asia and australia.just because they're new to north america doesn't mean they're total junk.a nice glass of minn kota cool aid anyone?



Where would one go to see how well liked these unknown to me units are? Is there a European fishing forum you could point me to?


----------



## bcbouy

try gumtree.com.au. it'll list several you've never heard of.now you try.


----------



## Macrosill

bcbouy said:


> try gumtree.com.au. it'll list several you've never heard of.now you try.



That looks like a AU version of Letgo or Craigslist. I was hoping for more of a fishing or boating forum where they discuss and compare the motors that are off brand here but brand names there.


----------



## richg99

You might check Amazon. The Aquas haswing has a couple of reviews. I usually don't trust reviews unless there are a lot of them, though. 
richg99


----------



## Macrosill

richg99 said:


> You might check Amazon. The Aquas haswing has a couple of reviews. I usually don't trust reviews unless there are a lot of them, though.
> richg99



That's exactly the issue. Not many reviews. We were told these are brand name units in other countries. So I am asking for some website that we can read about users in these other countries using them. I am trying to get off the Minn Kota cool aid.


----------



## bcbouy

try doing some legwork.you can't really expect everyone else to do your websearching for you.


----------



## Macrosill

Better yet you could back up your statement with a link instead of the sarcastic kool aid remarks.


----------



## bcbouy

hmmm.nah.do your own homework.tapping out now.


----------



## rich250

came across an ozark trail which is actually a watersnake 44lb thrust motor at my local walmart on clearance for 100 bucks so grabbed it as a back up to my minnkota, ran it over the weekend for several hours and so far I'm impressed with it for the price.


----------



## richg99

Good find.


----------



## gnappi

Sometimes you DO get the identical product because I know for a fact (I worked in Asian factories for an American company) that many builders use the SAME assembly lines for their own knock off brands that they use for the major name, use the same injection molds, and parts. An unfair business practice for sure but who said the business world is fair? 

On the upside of the brand name, there's not (IMO) such a huge disparity in cost *(for me)* to warrant getting the off brand. I recently bought a MK Endura C2 at $215. Not a bank breaker price at all, and I can get parts for it. 

If a hundred bucks difference or so is a deal breaker in favor of a clone, then whatever risk / benefit to buying it is worth it to get fishing I would think.


----------



## handyandy

gnappi said:


> Sometimes you DO get the identical product because I know for a fact (I worked in Asian factories for an American company) that many builders use the SAME assembly lines for their own knock off brands that they use for the major name, use the same injection molds, and parts. An unfair business practice for sure but who said the business world is fair?
> 
> On the upside of the brand name, there's not (IMO) such a huge disparity in cost *(for me)* to warrant getting the off brand. I recently bought a MK Endura C2 at $215. Not a bank breaker price at all, and I can get parts for it.
> 
> If a hundred bucks difference or so is a deal breaker in favor of a clone, then whatever risk / benefit to buying it is worth it to get fishing I would think.



Interesting point I agree I've looked at some of these off brands on ebay and amazon. The price difference between them and what I got a nearly new minnkota powerdrive v2 off craigslist for was not worth it to me. Majority of my trolling motor use is smallmouth fishing rivers with lots of shallow shoals and snags galore. I've had a tendency to be pretty hard on the TM and have it take some pretty good hits accidentally drifting into logs or rocks. Being able to get parts and repair it is a big plus minnkota is probably the best in terms of parts availability and price of parts.


----------



## jethro

handyandy said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being able to get parts and repair it is a big plus minnkota is probably the best in terms of parts availability and price of parts.
Click to expand...


I just had to get a new control panel for my 2004 Minn Kota Powerdrive. It's pretty hard to justify saving a few bucks when a motor gave me 14 years of good service before I had to spend $75 to get it brand new again. I'll keep drinking koolaid.


----------



## handyandy

I agree with the above. I'm cheap and I will try to save money however I can. Hell I save my aluminum cans and anything I can scrap to include aerosol cans figure it all adds when I'm gonna go to the scrap once in a while anyways from crap I accumulate working on cars, boats, engines, tractors etc. Hence why my minnkota I was patient and looked for a decent deal on a used one. My point is there are good ways to save money, but sometimes your better off spending more upfront to save in the long run. Another case of this a friend of mine who is equally cheap as I tried to cheap out on repairing his trolling motor a powerdrive like mine just with the I pilot though. He had some fishing line he didn't know was tangled in the output shaft that destroyed his seals causing water to destroy the bearings in the motor. So he tore it down got new seals and bearings I think for around $50. Once again good minnkota parts support worth it I think. Upon tearing it down he found his prop shaft was bent slightly he opted to straighten it best he could with mallet/hammer opting against my advice to not be cheap for once and get a new shaft as well. Long story short shortly after the repairs and putting it together the motor is making weird noises again probably due to the shaft I wouldn't be surprised if he had water intrusion in the motor again due to not replacing the shaft. I personally value my precious time I get to fish nothing pisses me off much more than something ruining that due to something preventable like a trolling motor on the fritz. Be it due to me cheaping out on the repair of it or the motor itself.


----------



## richg99

Good discussion. There are times when it is right to spend the money, and times when it isn't. 

Occasionally, the decision is forced on to you.

The kitchen faucet was dripping for the last week or so. This morning, yes, this morning, I decided to pull it apart and get a "repair kit". Shouldn't be a problem for an American Standard Kitchen Faucet, right??? 

Ha! FOUR different sources (the only sources in this little town), didn't have the kit. Two Hardware stores, one plumbing supply house, and Lowes. 

I came home with a new O-ring. Pulled hard on each little spring to lengthen them. Smeared some Plumber's Grease on everything. Put it back together.

Voila! No leaks, no drips, everything works. The total cost of repair was 43 cents for the O-ring.

Sometimes Cheap is the ONLY way to get something done.

richg99


----------



## handyandy

I agree rich if I can do it right for less I will. Something like that faucet I would have done the same. Heck on my trolling motor I was patient and picked up a deal on a perfect used one to save some money, but I don't think I would have tried to save money by getting a trolling motor from brand unknown. My truck for another example it's got a lot of miles almost 210k 2002 suburban around 195k I had a front wheel bearing getting worn. I knew that if the one was going they were both the factory originals the other one wasn't too far behind I figured it was money and time ahead to just do them both to prevent a issue while out in no where towing my boat somewhere. I also figured the original USA made Timken bearings in it lasted to almost 200k why try and save a few bucks on the chinese made parts store house brand bearings I just searched for the best deal on the timken bearings happened to be from ebay. Even the though the house brand ones carry the lifetime warranty I don't want to replace them again. This was a case where yes I saved some money again on the timkens online vs dealer/parts store but didn't feel like saving every penny by only doing one or going with house brand parts store stuff that never seems to last. But I'll admit I'm cheap the passenger side seat power adjustment in my truck to move the seat forward and backward is broken, but I'm not going to bother spending the time and money to fix it as it doesn't hinder the performance, reliability, or function as a truck.


----------



## rich250

Lots of good points made, I went with a minnkota as my primary motor but for a backup to hang on the rear of the boat and possibly or hopefully never gets used I have no problem with saving a few bucks on the knockoff especially being it's a watersnake which seem to get the best ratings of the cheaper motors and does have a dealer network.


----------



## gnappi

bcbouy said:


> most of the off brand tm's are not considered off brand in europe,asia and australia.just because they're new to north america doesn't mean they're total junk.a nice glass of minn kota cool aid anyone?



Anyone is entitled to their opinion on any product, but saying owner brand loyalty and being aware of brand recognition for pre purchase help is cultish is extremely ill mannered. I bought MK because it's a respected American company with a fine track record with many thousands of satisfied owners to back me up.

You are entitled to your opinion, but not to insult those of us with a different view.


----------



## Stumpalump

When is the last time an off brand advertised on a site we read? How about in print? Do they sponsor bass pros or tournaments? What do they do for the sport except for steal patents and make a quick buck? What product have they innovated with their profits that makes your life easy? Nothing. There is a little more to a name brand than just a few bucks.
My buddy is getting ready to release a product. He can have it manufactured in China cheaper but then they will steal and manufacture the idea quicker. He will have a good 5 year run if he manufactures here and keeps sales numbers a secret. If he even asks for a quote from a China manufacture they may just steal it or wait to see how fast he orders a second round of product. If it's fast then they will steal and 
produce a similar product. He will be out of buisness in 2 years. 
So if you want the innovators of new products to keep on inovating then buy from them. If your a selfish, cheap, dirtbag ho then give your money directly to China by buying the stolen knockoffs.


----------



## kalninm

Stumpalump said:


> When is the last time an off brand advertised on a site we read? How about in print? Do they sponsor bass pros or tournaments? What do they do for the sport except for steal patents and make a quick buck? What product have they innovated with their profits that makes your life easy? Nothing. There is a little more to a name brand than just a few bucks.



SPOT ON!!!!!!!!!

However if I were to run a small jon on electric only lakes I would have a minn kota or motor guide up front with one or two off brands with more thrust on the back, save money and get places quicker. but the primary motor i would be using would be one I'm familiar with and is tried and true


----------

